# Begging on behalf of defencless maltese.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

This video was put together for last year's specialty - and it serves as a reminder of the importance of rescue. Only some of the dogs are featured - there's more - and many more this year for a new video. Please watch and know that 100% of your donations to AMA rescue go to the dogs. They never shy away from the difficult medical cases and have been inclusive when we showed up at the shelter to find an 'honorary Maltese.' Every year we shake the bushes to renew the funds so that we can save more dogs like the ones that you see here. There are other ways to help if you are strapped. We always need fosters, cross posting of dogs who need help, home checks in out of the way places - if you can sew we are always short of belly bands for the fosters. 

Edie and Judy need silent auction items. Help us to help them.

love Bronwyne


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Bron, that had me crying.. thanks for the great work you do to keep all Rescues in our hearts and minds. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - every time I see that video I cry too. Especially at the end. I've shared it before on FB. I'm always so moved by the selfless work that AMA Rescue does. Just sent a donation a couple of days ago and sending silent auction items in a couple of days. Thank you so much for all your dedication and I hope everyone thinks of AMA Rescue especially at this time of year with Easter and Passover. It's a blessing to the Maltese out there who are so in need. :grouphug:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

You are a doll, Susan. Wish you were close enough to meet little Jude - he melts me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cry every time I see that video... Thanks for all you do!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Possum and Baby Oz are really hard for me. I held them when they were PTS and we worked so hard to save them. One year after Possum died, I was in the hairdresser's chair and my mind wandered to her and I burst out crying. It was like post traumatic stress.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Couldn't make it through 10 seconds without starting to cry. I did make a donation yesterday but will also be sending some things for the silent auction.

Your very special and rare gem for everything you do.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Possum and Baby Oz are really hard for me. I held them when they were PTS and we worked so hard to save them. One year after Possum died, I was in the hairdresser's chair and my mind wandered to her and I burst out crying. It was like post traumatic stress.


 
As I drove home from town today,I saw the spot where Amy had been found. She got lost from Al over 8 years ago, she wondered off while she was supposed to be pottying and she usually comes right back to the door and barks. She's blind and deaf by this time...Al fell asleep on the couch and must not have heard her.
We looked all day and as it got dark and stormy,we finally found her wondering a mile away,a long a ditch near a fenced pasture.
Every time I see that spot,I cry,thinking what if we hadn't found her. It's Amy's spot,it's special since if we hadn't found her we don't know what we would have done.

It's special since it gave us 5 more months with her to say good bye...

Over 8 years and I still tear up when we drive past it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> American Maltese Association West Coast Rescue. By Bronwyne Mirkovich. - YouTube
> 
> This video was put together for last year's specialty - and it serves as a reminder of the importance of rescue. Only some of the dogs are featured - there's more - and many more this year for a new video. Please watch and know that 100% of your donations to AMA rescue go to the dogs. They never shy away from the difficult medical cases and have been inclusive when we showed up at the shelter to find an 'honorary Maltese.' Every year we shake the bushes to renew the funds so that we can save more dogs like the ones that you see here. There are other ways to help if you are strapped. We always need fosters, cross posting of dogs who need help, home checks in out of the way places - if you can sew we are always short of belly bands for the fosters.
> 
> ...


Dearest Bronwyne ... I posted this on FB, too. I'm hoping more people will continue to see the video and make a donation. I see so many, many pictures of gorgeous Malt's in beautiful clothes and enjoying luxuries that rescues don't have ... so, why don't we give the innocent and precious rescue dogs a chance, too? These poor fluff's who have been so neglected, need medical care and nutritional meals ... that alone costs money. 

I also posted another one of your videos here on SM ... showing how you purchase and prepare food for rescue dogs. 

You, Edie, Judy ... and, all the other rescue workers are truly Earth Angels. I've said many times that you do all the hard work ... rescuing fluff babies from hellish shelters ... feeding them ... nursing them back to health, both physically and emotionally. And, you are even there to comfort the innocent fluffs who don't make it ... that has got to be so hard and emotionally painful.

Thank you for being who you are, Bronwyn ... you are such an inspiration. I just made another donation to AMA rescue. I wish everyone else would consider making a small donation ... even one dollar bills would add up if everyone on FB and SM did that. 

Have a wonderful weekend, Bronwyn.

Love and Hugs,

Marie, Felix ... and, Snowball


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you. You just made me cry - must be hormonal. I just came from the vet to hand Jude over to his foster (possible home.) Wait till you see the photo of Jude in the arms of some love.


----------



## puppylove100123 (Apr 4, 2012)

This video was truly eye opening and heart breaking, I pledge to support this amazing cause!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

puppylove100123 said:


> This video was truly eye opening and heart breaking, I pledge to support this amazing cause!


Ahh, puppylove, you are in Los Angeles - watch out, we will have you fostering!!! Thanks for your support. 

bronwyne


----------

